# Natural pest deterrent - cloves



## irishshake (Aug 17, 2015)

I am looking for some information on keeping flies at bay in my tortoise enclosure.

I have read places and heard through word of mouth that "cloves" (not clover, but the spice) are a good repellent for both ants and fruit flies.

Both these sites below say that cloves are safe for a tortoise diet, not that I would ever feed him that awful smelling stuff.

http://www.repticzone.com/caresheets/450.html
http://www.petcaregt.com/Turtle/Horsfield-Tortoise.html

Is there anyone that believes this is an unsafe practice?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 17, 2015)

cjcantelon said:


> I am looking for some information on keeping flies at bay (not clover, but the spice) are a good repellent for both ants and fruit flies


----------



## Alaskamike (Aug 18, 2015)

I've never seen SWAT. Did you get at a farm store ? Is it safe to put on shell? Or do you just put it someplace else. 
Tortoise poop really can draw flies. Hahaha. Even cleaning daily I have 'em


----------



## Loohan (Aug 18, 2015)

I looked it up and it's got pretty bad stuff. I would keep it out of reach of the torts.


----------



## johnsonnboswell (Aug 18, 2015)

On the occasions when house flies are a problem indoors, I use sticky fly paper. For fruit flies, I put out a small jar of juice or leftover wine for them to drown in. Near, not in the habitat.


----------



## irishshake (Aug 20, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> Did you get at a farm store ?



~ Yes, any feed store should carry it, very commonly used in the Agriculture community.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 22, 2015)

Alaskamike said:


> Or do you just put it someplace else.



~ We use it on unbroken skin around any opened wound!


----------



## Alaskamike (Aug 22, 2015)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> ~ We use it on unbroken skin around any opened wound!


Tortoise poop is well .... Poopy  
Draws those pesky flies. Especially seems so this time of year. No matter how clean I try to keep things they must smell that poop. Hahaha


----------



## BrianWI (Jul 20, 2016)

Loohan said:


> I looked it up and it's got pretty bad stuff. I would keep it out of reach of the torts.


Actually, this is safe for the torts. All the levels are well below toxicity levels for tortoises. People usually get in trouble with pyrethrins when they try to make a homemade mix.


----------



## Nina Pimentel (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks for telling.


----------



## Maverick (Aug 5, 2016)

If we are taking about fruit flies (gnats). You can use a cup or bowl of Apple cider vinegar with a drop or two of liquid dish soap and a paper towel over the top. The soap breaks the surface tension on the vinegar causing any flies to fall in and drown. Obviously not where the torts can get to it but anywhere near will work. It works surprisingly well. Hope this helps...


----------



## ClarenceCisneros (Apr 21, 2018)

Even I've never seen SWAT.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 21, 2018)

ClarenceCisneros said:


> Even I've never seen SWAT.


Swat is a product for horses. You put it on their face near or around their eyes and it keeps flies off the face.

As for cloves, like this thread is about, I don't know anything about that.


----------

